# 619                                                      [CLOSED] Turnips at 619!



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 16, 2021)

Hey everyone! Timmy and Tommy are buying turnips for 619 bells this morning!
No entry fee, but tips welcome of course.

This is my morning price by the way; it will stay here until 12 PM pst


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 16, 2021)

ahhhh, can i come over? just discovered i've got a crummy descending price this week :/
i only need one trip. what would you like for a tip?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 16, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> ahhhh, can i come over? just discovered i've got a crummy descending price this week :/
> i only need one trip. what would you like for a tip?



Yes, you can! As vague as it is, tips can be whatever you want. Bells, DIY, NMT, etc; don't really have a preference. Just whatever ya got.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 16, 2021)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Hey everyone! Timmy and Tommy are buying turnips for 619 bells this morning!
> No entry fee, but tips welcome of course.
> 
> This is my morning price by the way; it will stay here until 12 PM pst


i would love to visit  1 trip


----------



## daringred_ (Apr 16, 2021)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yes, you can! As vague as it is, tips can be whatever you want. Bells, DIY, NMT, etc; don't really have a preference. Just whatever ya got.



ah, okay, gotcha!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 16, 2021)

Sounds good! I'll let you both in. Shop is directly north from the airport.


----------



## am6574 (Apr 16, 2021)

Can I come please?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 16, 2021)

Yeah, come on in!


----------



## am6574 (Apr 16, 2021)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yeah, come on in!


Could I come again


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 16, 2021)

Yeah! That's fine


----------



## Fitolink (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello! Are you still available?? I need to sell mine!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 16, 2021)

Yeah, that's fine!


----------



## Fitolink (Apr 16, 2021)

I need to come again to sell some extra turnips! Can I?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 16, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 16, 2021)

Last hour!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Apr 16, 2021)

Closed! Thank you all for coming.


----------



## Maren (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi, 
I want to sell my turnips 
and I would be happy if you can tell me how high your price is 
Maybe I could come over?


----------

